# Lysis of Adhesions w/repair of serosal lifts



## Mklaubauf (Jan 4, 2012)

My physician did exploratory laparotomy with lysis of adhesions(44005).   He also stated in his report "Several serosal lifts of the proximal jejunum were repaired with interrupted 3-0 sild.   There was no full-thickness tear."

Can I charge for those repairs or is it part the lysis of adhesions.

Thanks for any help

Marci


----------



## Lujanwj (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd code 44603 as everything else is going to be included.  

For the most part, you can not bill for lysing.  Lysing is considered part of clearing the surgical field.  With that said, if dr is lysing for a DX of Bowel Obstruction (or other payable DX) and the "lifts" were separate and distinct sites - I'd bill for both.  It will be a nightmare trying to get paid but if you have the DX's and can show separate and distinct go for it.  If you can't show separate and distinct, 44005 will be included in 44603

Good Luck!


----------

